# Packages in repository depend on gcc5 and nvidia-driver?



## wildtollwut (Aug 31, 2014)

Just when I was about to update my ports via pkg I realized that since the last update several dependencies have changed: chromium depends on gcc5? ImageMagick now depends on nvidia-driver? This cannot be correct can it? I don't even have an Nvidia card... 


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        jpeg-turbo: 1.3.0_2
        db5: 5.3.28_1
        plexmediaserver-plexpass: 0.9.9.16.555
        compat9x-amd64: 9.2.902000.201310
        gcc5: 5.0.s20140824
        nvidia-driver-304: 304.88_1
        ladspa: 1.13
        freeswitch-core-devel: 1.2.3_3
        unixODBC: 2.3.2
        tap-plugins: 0.7.2
        swhplugins: 0.4.15_4
        fftw3-float: 3.3.3_1
        cmt: 1.16
        autotalent: 0.2
```

I noticed quite some strange dependencies come and go since the advent of the new binary package management but this now is really obscure. I would not even have noticed it if not for the large download size (at least for my low-bandwidth connection). The last time I noticed strange dependencies I just did not update until it was gone and everything seemed ok again. Yet, at that time only one package was affected (apache if I recall correctly) and not several at once like this time.

Are these issues known or do they bother anyone else except me? You could of course argue that 300-500 MB give or take shouldn't matter on today's hardware but I generally like my system as lean as possible. Is there a best practice to deal with this (apart from not updating)? Is such behavior probably expected as pkgng is still in its infancy?

Edit: Sorry I just noticed there is another thread (Thread 47811) dealing with the problem, sorry for the clutter.


----------



## kpa (Aug 31, 2014)

See this thread for an explanation and a likely solution:

Thread 47811


----------



## wildtollwut (Aug 31, 2014)

I just noticed myself, thanks anyway!


----------

